# Disconnect neutral bond



## Tractorman71 (Jun 20, 2021)

How do you disconnect neutral bond on a Champion 4650w inverter generator model 200993?
Thanks,
Tractorman71


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Call or email them and they'll email you a manual (PDF) including the wiring diagram.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Tractorman71 said:


> How do you disconnect neutral bond on a Champion 4650w inverter generator model 200993?
> Thanks,
> Tractorman71


Do you really have to ask? If you've worked on enough equipment and are up to the task I would think what you are asking is actually a pretty simple process. Trace the neutral back through the generator with a multimeter checking continuity. The neutral wire is your trail - see where it takes you. 

I would be genuinely curious why you are looking to disconnect the neutral bond. 

In conventional power distribution neutral from the power company and local ground are bonded together at the service entrance panel. To prove it - stick the probes of a multimeter in any 120v outlet on the neutral pin and the ground pin. You'll get continuity - because it is directly connected back at the service entrance panel. This is even true for 120v outlets that are fed through a sub panel*. The service entrance panel is the link. 

*If you disconnect the power supply (cut the breaker off) to the sub panel then you will likely find your neutral does not have continuity to ground. That is because sub panels don't have neutral and ground bonded - doing so will create an excessive ground loop. So by having the bond at the service entrance panel you cover everything down the line - thus the neutral back through the sub panel feeder breaker in the main panel is where that link is.

Is there a circuit that you are trying to run that is GFCI that you are trying to tame? Just curious. There is a legitimate reason neutral is bonded in most generators. Though, there is also a reason on smaller rotaries that have selectable 120 only/or dual 120/240 to not have bonded neutral - because there is no way to parallel the 2 alternator poles with neutral bonded (and what is neutral on the 2nd pole in 120/240v mode becomes hot in 120v only mode, and what was hot on 120/240v mode becomes neutral - the 180deg phase shift required to parallel the poles). I am unaware of any reason you'd have to split ground and neutral. I am open to learning something new, though.


----------



## Tractorman71 (Jun 20, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> Do you really have to ask? If you've worked on enough equipment and are up to the task I would think what you are asking is actually a pretty simple process. Trace the neutral back through the generator with a multimeter checking continuity. The neutral wire is your trail - see where it takes you.
> 
> I would be genuinely curious why you are looking to disconnect the neutral bond.
> 
> ...


I bought this generator to run my RV - my surge protector says there is an open ground.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

see page 22 and page 36 in the owners manual
*click here for the factory site with the owners manual in the down load section*
*this unit is non bonded from the factory.
i would run a ground state at the generator and connect to the ground on the generator case.
there are other ways to help with this fault.
i will pm the details.*


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

That model already has a floating neutral. You need a bonded neutral to get rid of the open ground fault.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

LaSwamp said:


> That model already has a floating neutral. You need a bonded neutral to get rid of the open ground fault.


Correct, RV's require a bonded neutral in the generator - same as the power pedestal. RV's electrical system is not bonded to ground like your house is.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting, the Champion "camper generators" don't have bonded neutral even though when "boondocking" they need that and a driven ground. No idea if other generators for this market are the same. Iowa, the manual's do offer language about grounding, floating neutral, etc. but not a wiring diagram. Personally, don't want to tell someone to make wiring changes if they don't know what they're doing. If they can decipher a wiring diagram, then they can figure out what they're trying to do. JMHO.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you should always have a ground stake when on generator power.
home or camper.

for home it should get the ground with the proper generator inlet to the main panel system.
and as most folks are buying gens right now for home back up power they make them as isolated chassis.

camper you want a bonded gen set, and use a ground stake at the gen set.
then this works the same as if you were plugged in to proper shore power...

you need reference...
just go to any rv forum where they talk about getting bit by "skin voltage" on the rv!
it happens in the parks on park power as well if they are not properly grounded at the pedestal.
lol been there zapped by that!
always approach any rv with the back of your hand if you do not have a wiggie to test for a hot skin...

and a insulated door mat is not a cure... they can get wet during a rain or early am dew.
and zap!

stay safe out there!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with Iowa. "Intellectually," I wonder why "camper generators" aren't bonded even though it's critical that they should be? Compare to a "construction generator" which is bonded. Have seen posts here about disconnecting the ground and neutral when they're used for house power via the load center to preclude two grounds and other issues.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Tractorman71 said:


> I bought this generator to run my RV - my surge protector says there is an open ground.


Make yourself a bonding plug to plug into one of the 15 amp outlets.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Old man here said:


> Make yourself a bonding plug to plug into one of the 15 amp outlets.


Amazon sells them as well. I have one on order as I write this. Good quality and not expensive. It cures the open ground fault.


----------



## Dfwhardhead (Jun 21, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Amazon sells them as well. I have one on order as I write this. Good quality and not expensive. It cures the open ground fault.


Link?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Dfwhardhead said:


> Link?


This is what you seek.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Tractorman71 said:


> How do you disconnect neutral bond on a Champion 4650w inverter generator model 200993?
> Thanks,
> Tractorman71


Incorrect procedure to fix the below:



Tractorman71 said:


> I bought this generator to run my RV - my surge protector says there is an open ground.


If the ground is already open why would attemting to disconnect more help? Already hashed out in the previous posts. 

However, if you need something quick take a power cord to something you can cut up and tie the neutral wire and ground wire together. Just tape off the hot separately so it can't contact anything. And do tape off the ground/neutral joint also. Or, go to the hardware store and get a 15 amp plug. Put a short piece of wire in a U between the neutral and ground pins. 

Here is a diagram of the NMEA 5-15 plugs:


https://www.leviton.com/en/docs/LC_DOC_WRG_PNG_5-15P.png



Good luck!


----------

